# Are these really Olemaries?



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

I bought 8 of these froglets and they were sold to me as Olemaries. I love their coloration, but when I look at photos of other Olemaries, they don't look anything like mine. I bought them from a large well respected vendor, so I am guessing they are Olemaries, but would like some confirmation.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Not sure on ID but they are very nice!


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks, I love their look too, but they just don't look like other photos of Olemaries I have seen. I know all frogs vary, but some Ole's I have seen are so dark, not like mine. I don't want to breed them and try to sell them as Olemaries if they are something else!


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

If you got them from where I think you got them from, they are indeed Oelemaries. Traced back to importation via Marcus Breece. 

If you didn't get them from where I think you got them from, I'll be darned if I can tell the difference visually...

If you put them up in a guess this morph contest, I'd guess Oelemarie.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Chicago Frog Man said:


> I bought 8 of these froglets and they were sold to me as Olemaries. I love their coloration, but when I look at photos of other Olemaries, they don't look anything like mine. I bought them from a large well respected vendor, so I am guessing they are Olemaries, but would like some confirmation.


Hmmm...why should you have to "guess" that they're Olemaries? They were sold to you as such and purchased from a "well-respected " vendor...sounds like you have some doubt?
IMO, they are Olemarie.
Alanis quickly comes to mind for color variability...
Best of luck with your additions,
Scott


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

They look like Olemarie to me as well, but are definitely in need of some color supplementation. That might be whats throwing you off, cause they look a bit washed out, almost white in color like a oyapak. When you dust your flies add a little naturose in with your supplements once a week. They will start coloring up after a month or so.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

I would say, yes, they certainly look like "Olemaries". These look too young to rely on visual markings alone as some markings may change over time. Some of the light markings may reduce itself eventually to allow for better representation by other pictures of Olemaries. I would say rely on your source and make sure that you register these frogs one way or another (frogtracks/twi/asn).


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

I can say they are 100% Olemaries.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great frogs, i have some at home and they are definitely Olemaries, they throw out a wide variety of patterns with lots of yellow to minimal yellow.


----------

